# Steve Jenkin's Site is Down!



## SDMatt (Jun 28, 2009)

D'oh!

I've been reading a lot of info on Steve's site over the last few days in preparation for upgrading and hacking my series 1 unit this weekend.

Now his site is acting up and I never downloaded any of the software on his site.

I'm specifically looking for the tivo-bin tools, JOE, ftp, telnet.. and if I got all that working I wanted to dabble in TivoWeb and/or TWP.

Can anyone help me find this stuff? I've done dozens of searches and I keep hitting dead links.

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try Steve's site through archive.org .


----------



## Leadership (Jul 3, 2009)

That will only be a cache but if it's simple text content you're after, then cache will be fine. Functionality won't exist however.


----------



## Gramp_o (Jul 7, 2009)

When I was hacking my Series one Sony TiVo I was having problems finding one of the utilities needed. After much searching I finally came up with this web site: Sorry, I had to leave the url out as I was not allowed to post. Don't really see the need of posting now though as it is worthless without the url. Oh well, here it is anyway!
I know for a fact that it is still working as I just went to it on the net.
Gramp_o


----------



## SDMatt (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks..


Steve's site is back up.

I guess it was just an unfortunate coincidence that it was down the weekend I was gonna hack my Tivo.


----------

